# New Member - First Build



## Iggsy (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello all, 

Greetings from QLD Australia! I've been lurking around in the background for a while and have plucked up the courage to post some pictures of my first engine build. The design has been heavily influenced by a member here, Mr Cfellows. I wish to thank him personally for the inspiration. 

I started this as a little side project to keep me from getting bored with my main project - a motorbike powered offroad car. I'm not a machinist by trade, so I decided to design something nice and simple to start. 

Some basic details....
Bore & stoke - 20mm
Materials: Lots!. Carbon steel frame. 431SS Flywheel, Phosphor bronze bearings and piston, auminium conrod, 316SS Crank. Basically whatever I could find in the scrap-bin at work. 

It runs fairly well, though it can be a little hard on the slide valve return spring. 

I was al little slack with the pictures and did not take many during the machining process. I guess I wasn't sure if it was going to work. Anyway, here are the ones I have......


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 14, 2012)

Fantastic. Especially for a first build.


----------



## ausdier (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Iggsy, nice little motor you have there.
Just wondering what sort of M/C powered car you are building.
A bit of topic but got a pic.


----------



## Iggsy (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments fellas. I would really like to have a go at a small air powered radial next. I love the look of those things! 

Ausdier, I think I remember your name from another forum I spend a bit of time on (edge products). Here is a quick pic of the unfinished (still ) car.






Cheers, Iggsy.


----------



## metalmad (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi iggsy
is that the barracuda?
Top job!
Pete


----------



## lee9966 (Oct 14, 2012)

Great job, if you didn't tell us I wouldn't of thought that is a first build.

Lee


----------



## vcutajar (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi iggsy

Congrats on your first build.  Do you have a video of it running?

Vince


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 14, 2012)

Very nice build Iggsy. The engine looks great and so does the off road car. From an old motor head on the other side of the world, congratulations!!!---Brian


----------



## seagar (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi iggsy,from another Aussie.Nice work on both projects.
Regards,Ian(seagar)
Arrawarra,N.S.W.


----------



## Iggsy (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks again for the kind words. 

The buggy is a modified edge Barracuda - I have changed some aspects so I can race it in CAMS events here in Aus, 

With regards to the video of the motor, I will see what my camera can do. If it looks any good I'll put it up.


----------



## danstir (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice engine.  Good job!


----------

